# BFP?????



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi ladies I dont know what to think did a clearblue plus test this morning and got a faint BFP showed dp and he could see it to...the thing is I use another site and theres a girl on there who got BFP using clearblue and it actually turned out to be a faulty test    I dont know what to think x


----------



## charliep (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi hon, sounds like maybe congrats?! I don't want to speak too soon though (been there before). I think the best thing to do is use the same brand at the same time again tomorrow or the day after. Then you should know for sure! Did you have the trigger shot? I only ask as that could give you a false positive if you've tested too early. What day dpo are you? Is it your official testing day? My OTD is tomorrow, though I have been sneakily testing the last few days! I had a faint positive friday, a slightly darker line yesterday, and then today it was just the same (very slightly lighter). I don't know what to think either. I just want it so bad and now am worried that the fact the line isn't darker today means it's the trigger fading and I'm not really pregnant.   Good luck xxx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for your reply I am maybe 15dpo Af is due on Wednesday at the latest so know I have tested really early. I'm ttc naturally so def no trigger shot. i have just spoken to someone on the other site i use and she used 2 clearblue tests got bFPs on both and wasnt actually pregnant. I'm quite sure that if your otd is tomorrow and your testing positive then your gonna get your bfp    how exciting for you   .Which tests have you been using? x


----------



## charliep (Sep 17, 2011)

Well if no trigger shot then signs look good for you! I'm using First Response. I'm surprised someone else has got 2 bfp on Clear Blue and then turned out not to be prego (that's supposed to be one of the good ones I thought). Maybe the bfps were result of a trigger shot. As they say - a line is a line and if you're ttc naturally I think it looks very good! Maybe try a different test tomorrow? So exciting - I really think you've done it! I'm really not sure whether mine is true or not. I just don't believe it after 18 months! Convinced it's not real. I would have thought if it was true the line would be darker today. That's what people say should happen anyways. Really don't know. Today is going to be so long!! xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd say congrats is in order for both u girls,coles mammy,go and get urself a first response test,its picks up the hormone level earlier than any other test,I also used clear blue(in the evenin time) and got my bfp so try and stay positive,just double check the test isn't out of date,if not then I don't think uve anythin to worry about,if u do test again today then make sure u drink a small amount of fluids so u have the best sample!!let us no how u get on and good luck 

Charliep,doesn't matter how light or dark the line is,a positive is a positive,only thing that can give u a false positive is if uve tested too early after hcg shot so the fact ur otd is tomorro then congratulations  I tested 2 days before otd and was bfn and then tested the next nite and was bfp so smile pet 

Jenna xx


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

i got a BFP on a clearblue digital and it turned out to be a dud also. text again in the morning try using more then i brand with the same sample and so how that goes x


----------



## charliep (Sep 17, 2011)

Ah thanks Jen. I am still very apprehensive - just can't help it after all this time! I am trying not to get my hopes up but it's so hard! I'll keep you posted  Coles mammy - I agree with Jen, try a First Response tomorrow. I think congrats are in order for you though!!  xxx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

I have just checked the boxes of both clear blues I bought of ebay and there different batch numbers so will test again in morning with the second clear blue...ohhhh fingers crossed for us Charlie x


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

the one i got was from ebay also. i hope there is no connection. good luck for the morning hon xx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

I did the other clear blue and again got bfp..its not a digital one but a clearblue plus.Gonna get a first response in the morning and    2 tests cant be wrong x


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

sounds good hon. looks like there is a baby on the way woop woop


----------



## charliep (Sep 17, 2011)

Just wanted to update - got a bfp this morning and line was darker so think maybe this is the real thing!! In shock really. Keep us updated Coles mammy x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Charlie fab news yeyyyyy...looks like this is a lucky thread i tested on an ebay cheapie and faint bfp so bought a clearblue digital and it came back with pregnant 1-2wks BFP BFP BFP x x x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

OMG C's mummy, that's wonderful news! R u going to post on the birth thread yet, they'll be thrilled!

Kay xxx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just posted Kay lol I'm still in shock been to doctors to get reffered back to cons to be put onto cyclogest and heparin and early scan x


----------



## charliep (Sep 17, 2011)

Yay congrats!! SO exciting  xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi Girls
firstly congratulations to all those with bfp's   fantastic news

I tested day 24 of a 26 to 28 day cycle using a predictor pregnacy test. It says it can detect levels as little as 12 and half which is low.

I got the faintest pink line appear within the time scale. It was so faint i thought i was seeing things. I showed my DH and he could also see it but agreed it was very faint.

DH does not want me to test agin until day 27. 

I am so worried that the test is either faulty or it will be a chem pregnancy

I have only managed one natural bfp in 2 and half years and that turned out to be a chem preg.

Please help and say what you think this could be. I am so confused.

I have very litlle symptoms but my boobs normaly the nipples tingly each month this month the tingle as gone and since yesterday i have tender boobs that are more tender when am laying down

any suggestion welcome

Loll


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Loll I would say its a bfp, I did a CB and was faint then did 2 ebay cheapies really really faint and I am indeed pregnant. Wait a few more days and hopefully the line should get darker    x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Yes i know best to wait a few days but easyer said than done lol its driving me mad
How faint was you line ? mine was very faint indeed but then i was day 24 and used 3rd pee of day
OMG i am so confussed

Loll

Thanks for you reply coles mammy x and again congrats on your bfp x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

The ebay cheapies were hardly visable, and it was cd24 for me, the CB was very faint but visable if that makes sense, I used my morning urine so maybe try that tomorrow Fingers crossed huni please let me know how you get on x x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

You will know how i feel, and day 24 is early to test i know that, dont know what made me do the test in the first place.

Do you think am in with a good chance of a darker line if i test tomorrow??

Thank you and will do

Loll x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun

It looks good to me,don't worry about how light or dark the line is cos it all depends on how much dye there is in test,how diluted ur urine is etc etc!!a line is a line regardless!!

Good luck pet

Jenna xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thank you Jen. I just wish the line was alittle deeper. It is so faint would be easy to miss. My fault for testing early


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Loll did you retest? x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Morning Cloes mammy

Day 26 for me today

I have not got a hpt but will go buy one/two today and will let you know.

I took the faint hpt apart and i can see a slightly more visable line with the casing off. It is a diff a pink line but still faint.

Do you think it would be best to use the same product again for retesting? 

Thank you for asking about me

Loll x
Ps i feel slightly sick this morning but am puting that down to nerves


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

yes maybe try the same brand, although I found CB excellant. The morning I did my digi I did a first morning wee in a clean container and put it to one side until I got back from Boots   
Good luck let me know how you get on x x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Done another test using a another predictor and got a slightley more visable line still very faint but certainley bit deeper colour, used a first responce also but that was negative. bought another first responce for tomorrows first urine
Not sure what to think other than chem preg
x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

NOOOO I wouldnt think chemical at the moment you are testing really really early,      for tomorrows test x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thank you for that. But with the 2nd predictor only being slightly more visable and still very faint I would of thought if it was a bfp it would on day 26 been a more darker line and the 1st response was negative can't see it  been anything other than a chem. I am trying to be realistic and can't see it changing by tomorrow on a test that was negative today.                                                                                                              Thank you once again x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Loll have you tested today? I'm    for a BFP for you x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi Hun

Did another test this morning used 2x hpt, The predictor showed a vv faint pink line again   but the first responce nothing. Dont know what to think other than chem preg. Surly 3 predictors all showing the fainset line but each one slghtly more noticeable cant all be faulty so my only thought is chem preg. Time will tell its day 28 tomorrow for me tomorrow so if af does not show i will test again thursday

Thank you for your postes it means alot.x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

I would try clear blue it showed up for me 4 days before Af was due and the digital 2 days before,      for you hun x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi Coles Mammy

I have a cb digtel (the one with weeks aswell as pregnant, not pregnant)  but they dont detect levels until 50 so wont use that unless i get a clear positve. First responce is 25 and the predictor 12 and half. I am asuming that my levels are so small which is why first responce was neg and predictor very faint. 

I will test thursday if af not arrived tomorrow and post results but i am not holding out much hope. 
My boobs are not normaly tender the nips just tingle week before af due and stop day before af, but this month they didnt tingle much then a few days ago the tingle went and the tenderness started. Cant say sore but when i lay down i can feel the tenderness and they are the same today. Not sure if that means anything. Not got anyother symptom all though have felt a little sickley a few times but i put that down to nerves and worry lol

How are you feeling? feel quite embrassed that i have been all me me me and have not asked how your getting on, sorry about that   hope your feeling well 

Thank you for posts

Loll x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

I got my BFP on CBD very early so fingers crossed for you x x

I'm fine feeling very nauseous on and off and soo tired with very tender (.)(.) lol scan is next Monday I'm feeling nervous about it, but having a lot of symptoms so just got to wait and see    x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

How exciting having first scan.   keep us posted x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi girls
i know i said i would wait till thursday but couldnt so I did 2x tests today 1 clear blue digtel and the other another predictor. Clear blue negative the predictor a stronger more visable PINK line but still faint for my liking. No af arrived so dont know what to think other than wait and see if af arrives in next day or two before retesting. Phoned the predictor help line number and was told that it doesnt matter how faint the line is has long has the line is pink then it is a positive. Am thinking it will be a chem preg though









too scared to think i might be in with a chance 
Why couldnt i have had a nice strong line or at least a faint positive on another brand

Loll x

Ps hope you are all well x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

I would agree with what the helpline at predictor have said a line IS A POSITIVE, why would you think its a chemical? x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Because its so faint and other hpt have shown negative. i have had a chem preg before in fact its all i have had in the time we have been ttc. Anyway its all over   just been to the toilet and wiped a small amount of brown/pink away. Knew it was too good to be true. AF is on her way     

I feel sick!

Wish it was good news!

Lollx

Thanks for asking about me coles mammy and good luck with your pregnancy. Dont forget to post after your scan x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Loll i am truly gutted for you    are you sure its not implantation?? x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

How could it be?? I thought hcg was not relised into the system until implantation occures?. My boobs are still tender which is a bit strange but certainly abit of pink/brown discharge when i wiped. I have had very faint positves from day 24 and the pink line was very visable to day when i tested although not as strong as i would of liked it to of been. No it does not look good at all. Bloody predictor!!!
i will see what happens but i just think af is on her way now. I have one more predictor...Should i retest or wait till tomorrow and see if af is infact here

Very worried


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

I just cant see how so many tests could be wrong even if it is a faint line, I would wait to see of AF shows up tomorrow if not then retest x x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi girls 
Just a update... Did predictor hpt this morning... positive line, but the bleeding has worsend during the day. Went to see my gp he said most likly early miscarrage and phoned the early pregnancy dept at the hospital, they said i need to phone them if i get pains and or heavy bleeding. But if am miscarrying then thier is nothing they can do. At the moment i dont have heavy bleeding and also no pains just slight headache from the worrie! I know its all over for us and as i am typing i am starting to have slight cramps.    he said to retest if bleeding stops or slows down but it has gotten worse so thats out  
On a positive note the gp was very nice and said even if i miss (which iam) then at least it shows i have managed to conceive and suggested maybe i use baby asprin after this month. He also said he would do by bloods day 3 and 21 and see how things in that area are doing. Also he mentioned a test regarding any blood clot issues they maybe to rule that out! Only thing is he said he wouldnt do them yet and i had to come back and see him after my next period in Nov so the tests would be Dec. He said because am just over 4 weeks no need to scan but at 5+ he would of sent me for one
I did say after this month then we would stop ttc altogether so not sure if i should bother having bloods done other than am curious because these have not been done since 2010.
I feel really down more than i thought i would  

Thank you for being there for me and all your kind words
Loll x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Its a hard choice to make wether or not to go ahead with the tests, I personally would as if I didnt I think I would always wonder "what if" I am also on baby aspirin and have problems with blood clotting issues so am on tamzaparin injections also until I'm 13wks. I really wish you all the luck in the world with whatever you decide, I'm always here for a chat.
Take care x x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thank you x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi Girls
After still getting faint posotves i finaly got my negative result today so feeling down but can at least stop worrying and except it was a chem preg
 to all
Loll x


----------

